# Perlick Flow Control Taps - All Foam Wtf?



## mikec (29/12/12)

OK, there must be something I'm doing wrong. Here's the low-down:

I've got the Keg King kegerator with a 3-tap font. Just the basic ones that you get from KK.
I got sick of having 12 metres of beer line coiled up inside the kegerator, and one of my taps has been pouring with more foam than the other two (all things being equal).
Everyone has been raving about the Perlicks lately, so I took the plunge and ordered 3 from the US.

Got them yesterday. All excited, I pulled off tap 1 (the foamy one), cut the line short to a bit over a metre, flushed it all with line cleaner, rinsed, and hooked it all back up.
Went to pour - ALL FOAM. Much worse than the original. I'm talking a glass full of pure foam.
"OK" I think to myself, "just need to get it set up right, wait for everything to cool down properly, make sure the lines are full of beer, play with the flow control, etc etc."
So I wait for the keg and lines to cool properly, and try again. But try as I might, I cannot get anything but foam out of this tap! Even on the slowest flow rate, no more than a dribble, it's foam.

I know Ross has said that the shanks that come with these kegerators are no good, and so I'm thinking maybe the shank on tap 1 was the problem, not the tap. Could adding a "better" tap exacerbate the problem? I'm fully prepared to replace the shank if I HAVE to - it's a PITA to change but you gotta do what you gotta do, right? HOWEVER I don't want to go through the exercise if it isn't going to solve the problem.

This morning I figured I'd replace tap number 3. This one has been working perfectly with the original tap. I've changed over the tap only, and touched nothing else. Line is still 4 metres.
And you know what? This f'ing thing foams like a bastard now as well.

Documentation / support on the Perlick site is almost non-existent.

Is there a trick to this? I know others have simply plugged these in to the Keg King fonts and shanks, and all is sweet.
I've tried starting the pour with the flow control dialed right back. As I dial it up, it almost sounds as if air is being sucked in to the tap?

CO2 pressure is in the 10-12psi range.


----------



## jc64 (29/12/12)

With my flow control taps I replaced my shanks also. I screwed them on with the control rate dialled down then opened them up as I got the right speed. Your flow controller is pointing towards you right?


----------



## Adam Howard (29/12/12)

Does it keep pouring foam once the faucet is cold?


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (29/12/12)

I hope there is, I'm getting pretty much the same with mine, my shanks are SS though so that rules that out for me. My tower does get warm, still setting up the fan, still very suprised the 545's didn't handle it better, especially after the first glass.... I might add some line today and see how pans out.


----------



## mikec (29/12/12)

jc64 said:


> With my flow control taps I replaced my shanks also. I screwed them on with the control rate dialled down then opened them up as I got the right speed. Your flow controller is pointing towards you right?


Yep - pointed forward and a bit down for full restriction, lever up for more flow.



Adamski29 said:


> Does it keep pouring foam once the faucet is cold?


Yep, keeps pouring foam. I've always had some foam on the first pour as the font is warm, but now it just keeps pouring foam even after the lines & tap have had cold beer running through them.


----------



## pk.sax (29/12/12)

What's your pouring pressure on the reg?

You might have it way high for the long line for the original taps. The new taps will compensate, to a limit. Try to burp the keg and pour, see what happens. Better still, bring one keg to normal carb range and disconnect all else and connect that to the perlicks and try that.


----------



## mikec (29/12/12)

Had a good chat with Ross and he explained the issues with the original shanks. Looking inside them I can see how the surface is no longer smooth and is quite dark - meaning the beer is bouncing around inside there and getting nice and foamy. So three new shanks ordered.

On top of this, I've found that if I pour maybe a litre of beer (3 schooners wasted!) it does eventually clear up a bit, suggesting that warm taps are also playing a part. 10 minutes later back to foam. Ambient temp is about 25C. I have a fan inside the kegerator so I'll run some hose up to the font.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/12/12)

mikec said:


> Looking inside them I can see how the surface is no longer smooth and is quite dark - meaning the beer is bouncing around inside there and getting nice and foamy.


I am assuming you are saying that the inside of the shank has formed some sort of oxide layer and this is acting as a nucleation point which is causing the CO2 to break out, like a headmaster glass ?
Nev


----------



## mikec (29/12/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I am assuming you are saying that the inside of the shank has formed some sort of oxide layer and this is acting as a nucleation point which is causing the CO2 to break out, like a headmaster glass ?
> Nev


Your words are better than mine, but yep.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/12/12)

mikec said:


> Your words are better than mine, but yep.


Yep makes sense, thats why I always get great pours from picnic taps.
Nev


----------



## Amber Fluid (29/12/12)

You said you replaced the tap that was pouring foam to start with.... have you tried one of the kegs that has a good pour already instead?


----------



## DU99 (29/12/12)

Nev ..i tend to agree the simpler taps work better


----------



## Batz (29/12/12)

DU99 said:


> Nev ..i tend to agree the simpler taps work better








:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/12/12)

Batz said:


> View attachment 59637
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Prove us wrong , unless you serve flat piss. :icon_vomit: 
Nev


----------



## Batz (29/12/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Prove us wrong , unless you serve flat piss. :icon_vomit:
> Nev




Didn't look like picnic taps you where serving from when I visited your place, perhaps you've down graded.

No I don't serve flat _beer_ here. If you don't know how to set up and balance draft system you should stay with bottling. (or picnic taps)


----------



## tones0606 (29/12/12)

I setup my flow control perlicks (and new shanks) today and same problem...all foam
It looks like the flow control part of the tap doesnt fit into the shank properly so i can't open the flow completely
Just wondering if there are different shanks for flow adjustable perlicks?


----------



## Batz (29/12/12)

tones0606 said:


> I setup my flow control perlicks (and new shanks) today and same problem...all foam
> It looks like the flow control part of the tap doesnt fit into the shank properly so i can't open the flow completely
> Just wondering if there are different shanks for flow adjustable perlicks?




If you have all foam why do you want to open your flow control completely?


----------



## Batz (29/12/12)

Close your flow control off, little lever right down.
Open your tap completely and then slowly open your flow control to your level of carbonation. It does not matter a Tinkers Cuss what your shanks are, if you've still got a problem contact whoever you bought them from.

Batz


----------



## jc64 (29/12/12)

I do just as batz say's when I tap a new keg, perfect pours now and minimal line. I got my shanks along with the Perlicks from MoreBeer so cannot say if that would be a issue or not. Also picnic taps are fantastic for sure, I just like having my taps there, it feels right :super:


----------



## dicko (30/12/12)

Sounds like the op's keg may be overgassed to start with as the foaming is happening with the crap chinese tap and the perlick.
Whats that old saying about a tradesman blaming his tools :lol:

Cheers


----------



## seemax (30/12/12)

Sharp bends and crap shanks will cause turbulence in the flow... combined with warm tap and potentially over gassed equals a foam parade !!

I've got 525's on a keezer with nice stainless shanks, straight barbs... doesn't matter what beer line length or ambient temp I pretty much get perfect pour all the time.

Hope the new shanks work out...


----------



## mikec (30/12/12)

I don't think the kegs are overcarbed. If they were the old taps would be pouring foam too, no?
I have two Perlicks on now, one with 1m and one with 4m of line, both foam.
Pretty sure the problem is at the tap, not the keg. 
But it can't hurt to switch off the gas on one and see what happens I guess. New shanks will be a few days... prescious drinking days...


----------



## mikec (30/12/12)

Tell you what else, these things drip like crazy.
I have to wind back the flow control to stop them dripping. But then this completely destroys the benefit of having forward sealing taps, doesn't it?


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/12)

mikec said:


> I don't think the kegs are overcarbed. If they were the old taps would be pouring foam too, no?
> I have two Perlicks on now, one with 1m and one with 4m of line, both foam.
> Pretty sure the problem is at the tap, not the keg.
> But it can't hurt to switch off the gas on one and see what happens I guess. New shanks will be a few days... prescious drinking days...



Have you tried releasing all the pressure out of the kegs then slowly adjust the pouring pressure with the tap open?


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/12)

mikec said:


> Tell you what else, these things drip like crazy.
> I have to wind back the flow control to stop them dripping. But then this completely destroys the benefit of having forward sealing taps, doesn't it?




My perlick creamers are drippers also, but the only time I get foaming is when the keg is over carbed and my lines would not be any longer than 1.2-1.5m. I did have a keg that poured foam all the time no matter what until I soaked the dip tube and cleaned the poppets with sod perc, should have seen the water after( is one of the coca cola type with the hard to remove poppets), now works fine.

Have you got a picnic tap to try and see if it pours better from the keg?

Cheers


----------



## pk.sax (30/12/12)

And most likely all kegs connected to the same manifold with no NRV between them, just up the line to the reg?

What is your pouring pressure on the reg anyway? Just curious now. Never owned a kegerator, have been considering it though.

I used to have old Pluto taps on my system before I got the 545pc's. phenomenal difference in 'ease' of pouring. Changing taps, line length etc, you have to review your pressures too.

Btw, no drips afai can remember. One drop after shutting it off and that is it.

Did you dissemble the taps before putting them on the kegerator? You didn't put the flow control lever back to front did you? It's easy to do but I don't think it works well that way.

Anyway, if you really believe its the shanks, find a nut and barb and straight through wall shank if you can and hook up the new tap and see if that works. If not, it's some other problem.


----------



## mikec (30/12/12)

I have a 4-way secondary reg, so each keg has independent pressure. NRV's are built-in.
I did pull one apart and clean thoroughly after the initial problems, definitely back the right way around. So I have one as new, one has been pulled apart, both drip.
Good idea to try with a different shank - unfortunately being this time of year options are limited.
I'll definitely have a go at bringing the pressure right down, other than that I think I'll have to wait patiently for the new shanks to arrive.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/12/12)

Batz said:


> Didn't look like picnic taps you where serving from when I visited your place, perhaps you've down graded.
> 
> No I don't serve flat _beer_ here. If you don't know how to set up and balance draft system you should stay with bottling. (or picnic taps)


You were drinking from the bar (Celli's with flow control), lucky you. In the cool room I only run picnic tap, no matter what keg is connected it pours very well.
Picnic taps are pretty much fool proof. :beer: Flow controllers take a lot of dicking around to get set properly.
Nev


----------



## Nick JD (30/12/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Picnic taps are pretty much fool proof. :beer:


----------



## GalBrew (30/12/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Flow controllers take a lot of dicking around to get set properly.
> Nev



Nope, easy. No problems, I have 4, no drips no 'foaming' issues, just a perfect pour for whatever drink.


----------



## Batz (30/12/12)

GalBrew said:


> Nope, easy. No problems, I have 4, no drips no 'foaming' issues, just a perfect pour for whatever drink.




I have to say I have had the same experience, hooked up my Perlicks and they were perfect straight away. I've never had any dripping issues in the 12 months I've had them either.
I do believe the creamers have an issue with dripping though.

Perhaps I was just lucky.

Batz


----------



## Diesel80 (30/12/12)

mikec,

did you remove the spring from within the shank when you replaced the old faucet?

Cheers
D80


----------



## nala (30/12/12)

Nick JD said:


>



For my sins I play golf and go fishing.
There is more Bullshit sold in both of these pass times than beneficial accessories - sadly I'm afraid to admit home brewing
falls into this category also. It is my belief that bling is more important than beer !
I bought taps because I listened to people who I thought knew better than me, picnic taps do the job perfectly well.


----------



## gordo_t (30/12/12)

jc64 said:


> With my flow control taps I replaced my shanks also. I screwed them on with the control rate dialled down then opened them up as I got the right speed. Your flow controller is pointing towards you right?



hmmm, my flow controls are pointing back the other way (towards the fridge). Thats how they came and I just threw them straight on the shanks. Mind you they do pour a lot of foam at the moment, I just assumed over carbonated keg. Have I got it completely wrong? Maybe I'd better take one apart and put it the other way.


----------



## mikec (30/12/12)

Diesel80 said:


> mikec,
> 
> did you remove the spring from within the shank when you replaced the old faucet?
> 
> ...



Sure did.


----------



## Screwtop (30/12/12)

Diesel80 said:


> mikec,
> 
> did you remove the spring from within the shank when you replaced the old faucet?
> 
> ...




Spring ?????????? :blink: 

Screwy


----------



## jc64 (30/12/12)

Flow controllers face away from fridge.


----------



## Spiesy (30/12/12)

I have a Keg King Kegerator, 2-tap font. Just last week I installed 2 x Perlick 545FC taps, along with new SS shanks and new Valpar line (at just over a meter per tap). No problems. No foaming, no excessive dripping. I did notice that on the new SS shanks, the opening on them was of a different shape to those cheap shitters that came with the Kegerator... the new SS shanks are rounded out.

A trick that Cocko told me, is for your first pour on a tap, do it at a trickle... just to chill the tap, then let it go as desired.

I have my taps set to the same serving pressure as the old taps (12 psi) - same as you. Mind you, with a properly carbonated keg, I can't open up the flow restrictors too much, or it will gush out and it will be foamy. I start with them closed, open up a little to chill the font and then open it as needed until I get the head I like, then close them down again... I'm still learning.


----------



## gordo_t (30/12/12)

jc64 said:


> Flow controllers face away from fridge.



ok, i've changed them so that they face away from the fridge. first beer came out fine but so where the previous pours (after first few), so will see how it goes after a few days, see if it makes a difference.


----------



## mikec (7/1/13)

I thought I should give an update, so anyone with similar issues knows what to do next.

I got some new shanks from Craftbrewer. They are different to the originals in two ways:
1) The inside surface is meant to be better quality and is currently nice and silver and smooth. 
2) The chamber behind the faucet is smaller, so less beer sitting idle, and perhaps a bit more consistency with liquid flow.

Changing the shanks on one of those 3-tap fonts is, well, lots of four letter words. The spanner provided with it, for undoing the nuts inside the tower for the old shanks, is a RING SPANNER. Think about that for a second.
I actually bought a new faucet/shank spanner with the shanks, which is a tad better, but the old nuts were too big for this.
I eventually got the new ones screwed in tight using a combination of the new spanner and a spanner from my toolbox, a fraction of a turn at a time with each one, alternating between fractions... 
Anyone who has done this before would know my pain, anyone who doesn't have one of these fonts is probably wondering what the hell I'm on about.

ANYHOO with that done, I put everything back together, and I now have a tube going up to the top of the font to deliver cool air from a fan in the fridge. The top of the font has some nice condensation on it and the font feels pretty cool. Unfortunately by doing this I sacrificed the fan's previous role of circulating air in the fridge, so I'll have to add another one to do this (the temp variation between different areas inside this fridge is up to 6 degrees!).

SO, the big test! Pour beer. First few test pours were still rubbish! But the kegs had been out and warming up for a while so I left it until the next day and tried again. 

Now, results are similar to what I'm used to. First pour from the tap coughs and splutters and I get half a glass of foam, after that all is good. There does't seem to be much difference between short lines and long.
It would seem that the CO2 in the tap and lines is coming out of solution perhaps? I am thinking that MAYBE I now need to increase the serving pressure a bit, to keep pressure on the liquid in the lines - would that be logical?
When I was having all the foaming issues I had turned the pressure right down. Over the last couple of days I've been increasing the pressure ever so slightly each day (now at about 12psi), and so far no ill-effects.


----------



## Diesel80 (7/1/13)

I just had foaming issues with my Perlicks starting on the weekend. 
Yet to diagnose.

I suspect the cheap chinese shanks may be to blame. A gnarley looking floaty passed through into the beer the other day.
Not sure of the longevity on these shanks with poor maintenance. Suspect some form of corrosion is present.

New ones are on the way already so will see what happens when I pull everything apart and reinstall.

Hopefully i have better luck when all the maintenance is complete.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## woodwormm (7/1/13)

I would suggest the first pour foam is the temperature of the tap...

My perlicks always foam the first bit (half a butcher glass) but i put that down to the heat of the tap, can't ignore simple physics on this one. even with your cooling fan i'd suggest you're cooling the beer in the lines inside the font a bit but the actual metal of the taps is absorbing heat from the surroundings...

but sounds like you're back to a good spot.

regarding the flow control... i had mine pointing to the fridge but have now swung them right around to face out and they seem a little better... but am i correct in thinking no flow is fully forward, full flow is at 90 degrees (ie upright) and then they decrease flow again towards the end of movement? mine seem to operate over a 180 degree movement with 0 degrees = zero flow, 90 degrees = full flow and 180 degrees = zero flow again. Is this normal?


----------



## woodwormm (7/1/13)

oh and those font nuts... yep I hear ya! part of the reason i've got a collar now!


----------



## Spiesy (7/1/13)

mikec said:


> Changing the shanks on one of those 3-tap fonts is, well, lots of four letter words. The spanner provided with it, for undoing the nuts inside the tower for the old shanks, is a RING SPANNER. Think about that for a second.
> I actually bought a new faucet/shank spanner with the shanks, which is a tad better, but the old nuts were too big for this.
> I eventually got the new ones screwed in tight using a combination of the new spanner and a spanner from my toolbox, a fraction of a turn at a time with each one, alternating between fractions...
> Anyone who has done this before would know my pain, anyone who doesn't have one of these fonts is probably wondering what the hell I'm on about.


I only have the 2-tap model, but I found the easy way was to cut the lines below, put the line of the tap you want to loosen (or tighten) through the ring spanner, tip the font upside down and shake it until the spanner appears. Worked pretty easy, tbh. 
N.B. when tightening, it's easier to have hose already on the shanks and clamped before tightening.


----------



## mikec (7/1/13)

printed forms section said:


> regarding the flow control... i had mine pointing to the fridge but have now swung them right around to face out and they seem a little better... but am i correct in thinking no flow is fully forward, full flow is at 90 degrees (ie upright) and then they decrease flow again towards the end of movement? mine seem to operate over a 180 degree movement with 0 degrees = zero flow, 90 degrees = full flow and 180 degrees = zero flow again. Is this normal?


I found that when the faucets are not connected to the shanks, I can move them 180 degrees like you describe. But once they're attached, they have no more than 90 degrees movement from off to full open. If you look side on from the right hand side, off is about 7-8 o'clock and full on is about 10 o'clock.


----------



## Spiesy (7/1/13)

what's a faucet?


----------



## krausenhaus (7/1/13)

jc64 said:


> Flow controllers face away from fridge.



Is there a reason for this? I've been using mine facing towards the fridge since I've got them. I turned it around the other day and didn't notice any difference from what I've been getting in the past.




Spiesy said:


> A trick that Cocko told me, is for your first pour on a tap, do it at a trickle... just to chill the tap, then let it go as desired.



This is exactly what I've started doing as well, has stopped me impatiently ditching half a glass of foam every time the tap is warm.


----------



## mikec (7/1/13)

Spiesy said:


> what's a faucet?


American word for tap.
I think I've been using both, just to mess with ya!


----------



## dicko (7/1/13)

Regarding the spanners, I have thought about replacing my shanks, (although at the moment they are still working fine with perlick non adjustables) and my thoughts were to cut the spanner at the ring end so that it has a section missing wide enough to fit over the beer line. This way I could replace the shanks without removing the font from the fridge.
Follow what I mean??  

Cheers.


----------



## Amber Fluid (7/1/13)

Spiesy said:


> what's a faucet?




It's where the main bush fire is in Tassie atm. :blink:


----------



## mikec (7/1/13)

dicko said:


> Regarding the spanners, I have thought about replacing my shanks, (although at the moment they are still working fine with perlick non adjustables) and my thoughts were to cut the spanner at the ring end so that it has a section missing wide enough to fit over the beer line. This way I could replace the shanks without removing the font from the fridge.
> Follow what I mean??
> 
> Cheers.


I thought about doing that too. But the el-cheapo original spanner is pretty thin, I think if you cut it, it will lose any integrity it had left.


----------



## Amber Fluid (7/1/13)

printed forms section said:


> regarding the flow control... i had mine pointing to the fridge but have now swung them right around to face out and they seem a little better... but am i correct in thinking no flow is fully forward, full flow is at 90 degrees (ie upright) and then they decrease flow again towards the end of movement? mine seem to operate over a 180 degree movement with 0 degrees = zero flow, 90 degrees = full flow and 180 degrees = zero flow again. Is this normal?



I have Cellis but if valid and if they are similar then the more I have the flow restrictor forward then the faster the flow. Pushing them back slows the flow to a trickle and complete stop.

I always have my first pour as a trickle and open them up as the tap cools down. This works well.


----------



## Spiesy (7/1/13)

mikec said:


> American word for tap.
> I think I've been using both, just to mess with ya!


Sorry mate, I was just taking the piss


----------



## Aces High (7/1/13)

mikec said:


> SO, the big test! Pour beer. First few test pours were still rubbish! But the kegs had been out and warming up for a while so I left it until the next day and tried again.
> 
> Now, results are similar to what I'm used to. First pour from the tap coughs and splutters and I get half a glass of foam, after that all is good. There does't seem to be much difference between short lines and long.
> It would seem that the CO2 in the tap and lines is coming out of solution perhaps? I am thinking that MAYBE I now need to increase the serving pressure a bit, to keep pressure on the liquid in the lines - would that be logical?
> When I was having all the foaming issues I had turned the pressure right down. Over the last couple of days I've been increasing the pressure ever so slightly each day (now at about 12psi), and so far no ill-effects.



I bought the stainless shanks from america with my perlicks 545 . My first system was keg king and these new stainless shanks are just so much better quality in every way.

My 545's have never dripped and always do a perfect pour. My keg system is currently sitting in a 40+ degree tin shed and worked perfectly when i poured a beer yesterday.

I keep the flow controller almost fully closed for about half of the first pint then will have it fully open by the end of that beer. Any beers straight after that are with the flow control fully open.

Try pulling a full glass with the flow controller fully closed. If its still all foam then i reckon the problem isnt the tap. 

I have the pressure set at 10psi and only have about 400mm of line between the keg and the tap.


----------



## Batz (7/1/13)

So these other shanks giving grief are a Chinese knock-off?


----------



## givemeamash (7/1/13)

Nick (or anyone else)can you pass on a bit of info on how you have fixed those taps on and the set-up. Are they glued to the timber or are they fixed at the back somehow? Are they constantly under pressure and dont drip??? Got a couple of those and never thought of using them as you have. Was going to order some perlick but may chop that after this thread. 
Thnks heaps




Nick JD said:


>


----------



## dicko (7/1/13)

givemeamash said:


> Nick (or anyone else)can you pass on a bit of info on how you have fixed those taps on and the set-up. Are they glued to the timber or are they fixed at the back somehow? Are they constantly under pressure and dont drip??? Got a couple of those and never thought of using them as you have. Was going to order some perlick but may chop that after this thread.
> Thnks heaps



I thought we were talking about flow control taps.
Mmmm, if you need to know about the above set up SEND a PM to the person who put this option onto this thread and keep this thread on topic or as close as we can.

Cheers


----------



## dicko (7/1/13)

Batz said:


> So these other shanks giving grief are a Chinese knock-off?



Not giving me any grief at the moment, nor in the last twelve months, but, I am ready for the drama when it comes. I've already cut my spanner. :lol: 
The reason I cut it to do the job was because the shank nuts were loose on my Keg king when I took delivery.

Cheers


----------



## jc64 (7/1/13)

Movement on my taps, 45 degrees down is no flow, 45 degrees up is full open. When first tapping a new keg I shut the flow off than adjust for my perfect pour and leave. When the tap is first used for the day it of course is warm so it's a bit foamy, I simply pour a small sample and discard or slurp up, than it's back to what I wanted previously.

In regard to the question of why the flow control compensator faces forward. On the instructions for disassembly of the tap it is the way it is pictured, good enough for me, might make bugger all difference but at least I know it's not the wrong way.  

http://www.perlick.com/pdf-files/67010-FC.pdf


----------



## Spiesy (8/1/13)

givemeamash said:


> Nick (or anyone else)can you pass on a bit of info on how you have fixed those taps on and the set-up. Are they glued to the timber or are they fixed at the back somehow? Are they constantly under pressure and dont drip??? Got a couple of those and never thought of using them as you have. Was going to order some perlick but may chop that after this thread.
> Thnks heaps


The taps are fine. In fact, they are awesome. Just get some decent shanks, fit them correctly and pour appropriately.


----------



## mikec (9/1/13)

dicko said:


> I thought we were talking about flow control taps.
> Mmmm, if you need to know about the above set up SEND a PM to the person who put this option onto this thread and keep this thread on topic or as close as we can.
> 
> Cheers


Sheesh, it was my thread but I really don't mind other stuff getting into the conversation.
Nick's setup looks pretty good and I imagine is heaps cheaper than what I've just done.


----------



## mikec (9/1/13)

I believe the problem is solved!



Spiesy said:


> A trick that Cocko told me, is for your first pour on a tap, do it at a trickle... just to chill the tap, then let it go as desired.


I had tried this initially before I changed the shanks, made no difference.
But now with good shanks, this little trick does prevent the initial bit of excess foam and wasted beer.
Start with just a dribble, after maybe 10 secs or so the tap has cooled down enough and you can gradually open the flow to "normal" for a perfect pour.

Thanks to all for your advice and especially to Ross for the personal service.


----------



## krausenhaus (9/1/13)

I can move my flow controllers through the whole range of positions on all four taps, ie. from facing forwards and down, through vertical, to backwards and down.

Can anyone else do this? From what I've read it seems like everyone can only get one half of the range once the taps are hooked up.

I'm starting to wonder if I've done something wrong, but I can't really see much room for error in the process of screwing a tap onto a shank.


----------



## pfitz (9/1/13)

Just a thought but I had similar problems with Celli taps, what it ended up being (for probably no good reason), I had put 90 Deg. elbows after the shank. Foam everywhere.

Removed the elbows, made no change to anything else, including Gas, problem solved.

Not knowing your setup it's worth a thought.


----------



## Edak (21/3/13)

I just fit my 545pc flow control taps tonight. Was so happy to get them but all I got was foam. My plastic Pluto tap was fine. I will try some of the tips here and report back. BTW I am using a keezer with a collar and a fan so the taps should stay cool.


----------



## Edak (22/3/13)

Well I am having round two and still all foam. Three pints in and getting quite happy. Trap is icy cold and beer line is about 70cm.

Pics below.


Please give advice!


----------



## krausenhaus (22/3/13)

My collar is about the same height as yours and I find that the taps don't really stay cool enough. Unless the tap has been used in the last 10 minutes or so, I need to do what has been mentioned by others here - start with the flow controller fully closed, open it a touch and let a bit of beer trickle through until the tap has cooled, then start opening it up to your desired flow.


----------



## Ross (23/3/13)

Edak said:


> Well I am having round two and still all foam. Three pints in and getting quite happy. Trap is icy cold and beer line is about 70cm.
> 
> Pics below.
> 
> ...


Edak, i just sent you a pm.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Edak (23/3/13)

Ross said:


> Edak, i just sent you a pm.
> 
> Cheers Ross


Cheers Ross, i got your message but only just got home now. I tried yet again and really let it run slowly, got it really cold and dialled it up a bit more.

Great pour! Don't know what i was doing wrong but tonight i feel like a king 

It was really slow though...


----------

